# Fortnite (PC) Frame Drops?



## julianPCG (25. April 2018)

Hey, habe schon seitdem ich Fortnite gedownloaded habe ständig das Gefühl dass der PC um einiges langsamer geworden ist und in Fortnite kommt es manchmal zu kurzen und manchmal auch zu längeren frame drops. Da ich mich in Sachen PC Leistung nicht so gut auskenne, frage ich nun euch.
Hier meine Computerteile:

Prozessor:intel core i5-4460
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA Geforce GTX 750

Ich weiß nicht ob ihr sonst noch informationen braucht aber für schnelle Hilfe wäre ich echt dankebar

LG
Julian


----------



## Herbboy (25. April 2018)

Naja, es kann viele Gründe geben. Die Grafikkarte zb hat nur 2GB, vielleicht es damit zu tun. Wie viel RAM hast du denn? CPU reicht an sich dicke.

Was auch immer sein kann:

- du brauchst neuere Grafikkartentreiber
- du brauchst neuere Mainboardtreiber
- die Festplatte müsste mal aufgeräumt werden
- ein Tool wie zB ein Virenscanner könnte stören, also mal alles testweise abstellen

und so oder so kann es natürlich auch sein, dass es gar nicht am PC, sondern an Deiner Internetverbindung liegt - oder hast du auch in Singleplayer-Spielen Probleme?


----------



## julianPCG (26. April 2018)

Also die Grafikkarte kann ich nicht mehr aktualisieren, die ist am neusten Stand. Die RAM weiß ich nicht wo man die nachschaut und die Festplatte hab ich auch ziemlich viel gelöscht. Virenscanner hab ich zwei.
An der Internetleitung kann es nicht liegen , hab zwar wahrscheinlich ne ziemliche bambusleitung aber die ist die beste die was man in meiner Region bekommen kann glaube.


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2018)

Zwei Virenscanner sind einer zu viel. Die können sich gegenseitig stören, also einen deinstallieren, und wenn die Probleme weiter da sind, dann den aktiven mal abschalten - da kann ja nichts passieren, wenn du nur spielst und nicht auf irgendwelchen Websites rumsurfst oder Emailanhänge startest usw. 

Spielst du per Kabel oder per WLAN? Und hast du denn nun auch bei Singleplayergames Probleme , oder nur Multiplayer?


----------



## julianPCG (26. April 2018)

Ich hab den CCleaner, Malwarebytes Anti_ Mailware(ka ob du das kennst) und diesen Avast.
Von der Internetleitung her- ich hab Ethernet


----------



## julianPCG (26. April 2018)

Welchen Virenscanner soll ich da löschen?


----------



## Herbboy (26. April 2018)

Zum testen erstmal einfach nur deaktivieren oder auf "Spielemodus", wenn die diese Funktion haben.


----------



## julianPCG (27. April 2018)

So ist nur mehr der CCleaner und Avasat antivirus oben da ich die gerne behalten würde, tut sich allerdings noch immer nichts. Was kann ich noch tun? Den SPielemodus gibts außerdem nicht.


----------



## Herbboy (27. April 2018)

Es kann halt sein, dass die Grafikkarte einfach nicht ausreicht für das Spiel. Vlt fehle auch nur neuere Mainboardtreiber. Wenn du nicht weißt, was du für eines hast, dann lad mal das Tool CPU-Z runter, starte es und schau bei "Mainboard" nach dem "Model". Du kannst da auch schauen, wie viel RAM du hast.


----------



## julianPCG (28. April 2018)

Model H81H3-EM2 hab ich


----------



## Herbboy (28. April 2018)

Das ist aus einem Medion-PC, da weiß ich nicht, ob es da neuere Treiber gibt. Wie viel RAM hast du denn? Sollte auch bei GPU-Z zu erkennen sein. 

Und teste doch mal, ob es besser wird, wenn du die Auflösung im Spiel niedriger einstellt - wenn ja, dann liegt es wohl an der Grafikkarte. Obwohl Fortnite an sich auch auf schwachen Systemen laufen sollte. Und es kann auch wie gesagt sehr wohl mit der Internetverbindung zusammenhängen - nicht weil Deine "zu langsam" ist, sondern vlt. kommst du einfach nur in Partien rein, bei denen du zum Server keine gute Verbindung hast.

Was für Spiele liefen denn bisher problemlos?


----------

